#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  مواقف لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه

## بنت مصر

كان أعرابيا يعاتب زوجته ، فعلى صوتها صوته ،
فساءه ذلك منها وأنكره عليها ثم قال : والله لأشكونك 
إلى أمير المؤمنين ..وبينما هو عند بابه في انتظار 
خروجه ليسمع شكواه ، سمع امرأته تستطيل عليه 
وتقول : اتق الله ياعمر فيما ولاك ، فهم الرجل 
بالانصراف وهو يقول : إذا كان هذا حال أمير 
المؤمنين ، فكيف حالي ؟؟ وفيما هو كذلك 
خرج عمر ، فلما رآه قال : اهماحاجتك 
يا أخا العرب ؟ فقال الأعرابي : يا أمير 
المؤمنين ، جئت إليك أشكو خلق زوجتي ! 
واستطالتها علي ، فرأيت عندك ما زهّدني، 
إذ كان ماعندك أكثر مما عندي ، فهممت بالرجوع .. 
فتبسم عمر وقال : يا أخا الإسلام ، إني احتملتها
لحقوق لها علي .. إنها طبّاخه لطعامي ، خبّازه 
لخبزي ، مرضعه لأولادي ، غاسله لثيابي ، 
وبقدر صبري عليها يكون ثوابي ..



نظر عمر رضوان الله عليه إلى رجل أذنب ذنبا .. 
فتناوله بالدره (عصاً كانت دائما معه) .. 
فقال الرجل  يا عمر إن كنت أحسنت فقد 
ظلمتني ، وإن كنت أسأت فما علمتني .. 
فقال عمر : صدقت ، فاستغفر الله لي 
واقتص من عمر .. فقال الرجل : أهبها لله  
وغفر الله لي ولك ...



عن أبي بكر بن عياش قال : جيئ بتاج كسرى إلى 
عمر رضوان الله عليه فقال إن الذين أدّوا هذا لأمناء ، 
فقال له علي رضوان  الله عليه : إن القوم رأوك عففت 
فعفّوا ، ولو رتعت لرتعوا ..



قال له أبو عبيده حين نزل عن ناقته عندما وصل 
أرض فلسطين .. وكان بإنتظاره .. رجال الكنيسة 
وكبار النصارى   وخلع خفيه  وخاض المخاضه .. 
مايسرني أن أهل البلد استشرفوك (اطلعوا 
عليك وأنت هكذا ) .. فقال له عمر :لو غيرك 
يقول هذا لجعلته نكالا ، إنا كنا أذل قوم ، 
فأعزنا الله بالإسلام ، فإن طلبنا العز 
بغير ما أعزنا الله به .. أذلنا !!



وكان رضي الله عنه .. يطوف باليل .. على البيوت ... 
فسمع أناسا يلعبون الميسر ... فتسلق عليهم الدار .. 
وضربهم بالدرة  وأمر بحبسهم ... فقالوا مهلا يا أمير 
المؤمنين ...إن كنا أخطأنا خطأ .. فقد أخطأت ثلاثا .. 
لقد قال الله تعالى (ولاتجسسوا ) ..  وقد تجسست أنت 
علينا ... وقال تعالى ..(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَدْخُلُوا 
بُيُوتاً غَيْرَ بُيُوتِكُمْ حَتَّى تَسْتَأْنِسُوا )(النور: من الآية27) 
وقد دخلت ولم تستأذن .. وقال تعالى ..
(وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا)(البقرة: من الآية189) 
وأنت تسلقت الجدار ... قال صدقتم .. فأستغفرولي 
وأعذروني ... فأستغفروا له .. 
ووعدوه بأن لايعودوا لما كانوا عليه 


رحمك الله ياعمر ... حكمت فعدلت .. فأمنت .. فنمت

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

لما فتحت مصر أتى أهلها عمر بن العاص فقالوا له: 
" إن هذا النيل يحتاج في كل سنة إلى جارية بكر من أحسن الجواري فنلقيها فيه و إلا فلا يجري و تخرب البلاد و تقحط "
فبعث عمرو إلى أمير المؤمنين عمر يخبره بالخبر فبعث  إليه عمر: 
"الإسلام يجب ما قبله ثم بعث إليه بطاقة قال فيها: 
"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إلى نيل مصر من عبد الله عمر بن الخطاب. أما بعد فإن كنت تجري بنفسك فلا حاجة لنا إليك، و إن كنت تجري بالله فاجر على اسم الله. "
و أمره أن يلقيها في النيل فجرى في تلك الليلة ستة عشر ذراعا، و زاد على كل سنة ستة أذرع .



خطب عمر بن الخطاب على المنبر قائلاً  :
 " يا معاشر المسلمين ماذا تقولون لو ملت برأسي إلى الدنيا كذا " وميل رأسه . .
 فقام رجل فسل سيفه وقال: أجل! كنا نقول بالسيف كذا- وأشار إلى قطعه. . 
فقال عمر :" إياي تعني بقولك ؟ " 
قال :" نعم أياك اعني بقولي" 
فنهره عمر ثلاثا – أي رد عليه بمثل ما قاله عمر ثلاثا- وهو ينهر عمر ، 
فقال رضي الله عنه : " رحمك الله ! الحمد لله الذي جعل في رعيتي من إذا تعوجت قومني"



لما اشتد الجوع بالناس في عام الرمادة ، حلف عمر لا يأتدم بالسمن حتى يفتح على المسلمين عامه هذا .
فصار إذاأكل خبز الشعير والتمر بغير أدم يقرقر بطنه في المجلس فيضع يده عليه ويقول :
 " إن شئت قرقر وإن شئت لاتقرقر ، مالك عندي أدم حتى يفتح الله على المسلمين."



عن زيد بن اسلم قال: " أن عمر بن الخطاب طاف ليلة فغذا بامرأة في جوف دار لها حولها صبيان يبكون ، وإذا قدر على النار قد ملأتها ماء فدنا عمر من الباب فقال: 
ياأمة الله !! لي شيء بكاء هؤلاء الصبيان؟ 
فقالت: بكاؤهم من الجوع 
قال: فما هذه القدر التي على النار؟ 
قالت: قد جعلت فيها ماء اعللهم بها حتى يناموا وأوهمهم أن فيها شيئا 
 فجلس عمر يبكي ، ثم جاء على دار الصدقة وأخذ غرارة- وهو وعاء من الخيش ونحوه يوضع فيه القمح ونحوه- وجعل فيها شيئا من دقيق ، وسمن وشحم وتمر وثياب ودراهم حتى ملأ الغرارة ثم قال: 
أي أسلم ، أي اسلم ن احمل عليّ 
قلت: ياأمير المؤمنين أنا أحمله عنك 
 قال: لاأم لك ياأسلم ، أنا أحمله لأني المسؤول عنه في الآخرة 
فحمله على عاتقه حتى أتى به منزل المرأة وأخذ القدر وجعل فيها دقيقا وشيئا من شحم وتمر ، وجعل يحركه بيده وينفخ تحت القدر – وكات لحيته عظيمة فرأيت الدخان يخرج من خلال لحيته – حتى طبخ لهم ، ثم جعل يغرف بيده ويطعمهم حتى شبعوا ثم خرج ".



بينما عمر يخطب يوم الجمعة إذ ترك الخطبة و نادى:
 "يا سارية الجبل" مرتين أو ثلاثة 
 فقال ناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:إنه لمجنون، ترك خطبته فنادى يا سارية الجبل، 
فدخل عليه عبد الرحمن بن عوف و كان يبسط عليه فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين!! تجعل للناس عليك مقالا، بينما أنت في خطبتك إذا ناديت يا سارية الجبل أي شيء هذا؟؟
 فقال: و الله ما ملكت ذلك حين رأيت سارية و أصحابه يقاتلون عند جبل يؤتون منه من أيديهم و من خلفهم فلما أملك أن قلت: "يا سارية الجبل" يلحقوا بالجبل .
 فلم تمض أيام حتى جاء رسول سارية بكتابه: إن القوم لقونا يوم الجمعة فقاتلناهم من حين صلينا الصبح إلى أن حضرت الجمعة، وذر حاجب الشمس فسمعنا صوت مناد ينادي الجبل مرتين فلحقنا بالجبل فلم نزل قاهرين عدونا حتى هزمهم الله تعالى.




رحمك الله ياعمر ... حكمت فعدلت .. فأمنت .. فنمت

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
وافر الشكر لكِ بنت مصر على هذا الموضوع الرائع 

ويا ليتك تتبعيه بعدة موضوعات تحمل مواقف أخرى في حياة الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم

لكِ تحياتي و تقديري
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## عروسة النيل

رائعة يا بنت مصر فى ان تختارى عمر بن الخطاب لتتحدثى عنه بارك الله فيك واثابك خيرا .










اخوك 
عروسة النيل

----------


## ماما زوزو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

        الاخت العزيزة بنت مصر


                  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

   اهنئك للموضوع فهو جميل جدا جدا جدا

  والكلام عن الخليفة (عمر بن الخطاب) ليس له حدود

 فهو له مواقف وحكايات تكتب مجلدات 

  لذلك نتمنى الكثير والكثير عن هذة الشخصية الفذة

      جزاك الله خير الجزاء

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




                                      :139: 


              -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

                     استغفر الله العلى العظيم الذى لا اله الا هو

                     الحى القيوم لى ولوالديا وللمؤمنين واصحاب

                   الحقوق عليا يوم يقوم الحساب فانه لا يغفر الذنوب


                                   الا الله       :140:

----------


## بنت مصر

أخي العزيز اسلام
اشكرك جدا على اضافتك الرائعة 
وتشجيعك الاروع ودمت لنا اخي الفاضل


أخي العزيز عروسة النيل
اشكرك على مرورك وتشجيعك
والحمد لله ان الموضوع عجبك



أختي العزيزة ماهي
اشكرك جدا على كلماتك الكريمة
والتى اعجزتني لاني لا استحقها
لولا ذوقك وحسن اخلاقك .. الف شكر


بسنت

----------


## عروسة النيل

عجبنى ايه يا بنت مصر هو فى حد يقدرش ميعجبش بعمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه .
دا احنا لينا الشرف اننا نفكر نتكلم عنه .












عروسة النيل

----------


## العمدة

رحم الله أمير المؤمنيين ..

عدلت .. فأمنت .. فنمت ياعمر ..

رضي الله عنه وأرضاه .

شكراً للأخت الفاضلة بنت مصر .

----------


## ابن مصر

*بسم الله  

الثنائي الجميل 
بنت مصر 
اسلام شمس الدين 
بارك  الله فيكم 
موضوع هام وجميل ومفيد جدااا
زاي ماقال اسلام 
اتمني منكم التكملة كي نستفيد 
تحياتي لكم 
ابن مصر*

----------


## بسمة أمل

ما شاء الله مواقف وكلمات عظيمة لصحابى جليل
وموضوع مفيد
شكرا لك اختى بنت مصر ولك اخى الفاضل اسلام على المشاركة الرائعة واضم صوتى  ان تكتمل هذة المشاركة بسلسلة من المواقف والاقول للصحابة والرسل
وجزاكما الله كل خير

----------


## بنت مصر

اخوتي الغاليين العمدة وابن مصر وبسمة حزن

جزاكم الله كل الخير على المرور والتشجيع
والف الف شكر


وانتظروا بقية السلسلة لسيرة الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه وارضاه

----------


## بنت مصر

[عن طارق بن شهاب قال: " قدم عمر بن الخطاب الشام فلقيه الجنود وعليه إزار وخفان وعمامة وهو آخذ برأس راحلته يخوض الماء قد خلع خفيه وجعلهما تحت إبطه ، قالوا له : " يا أمير المؤمنين ! الآن تلقاك الجنود وبطارقة الشام وأنت على هذه الحـال .قال عمر :" إنا قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام فلا نلتمس العزة من غيره". 



وعن زيد بن ثابت قال: " رأيت على عمر مرقعة فيها سبعة عشرة رقعة فانصرفت إلى بيتي باكيا ثم عدت في طريقي فإذا عمر وعلى عاتقه قربة ماء وهو يتخلل الناس ، فقلت : يا أمير المؤمنين! فقال لي : لا تتكلم وأقول لك ، فسرت معه حتى صبها في بيت عجوز وعدنا إلى منزله فقلت له في ذلك فقال: إنه حضرني بعد مضيك رسول الروم ورسول الفرس فقالوا : لله درك يا عمر ! قد اجتمع الناس على علمك وفضلك وعدلك، فلما خرجوا من عندي تداخلني ما يتداخل البشر فقمت ففعلت بنفسي ما فعلت". 



عن علي بن أبي طالب قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: "أتاني جبريل اقرأ عمر من ربه السلام و أعلمه أن رضاه حكم و غضبه عسر". أخرجه الحافظ أبو سعيد النقاش و الملاء و أخرج المخلص معناه.



عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال: "إذا وضع الرجل في قبره أتاه منكر و نكير، و هما ملكان فضان غليظان أسودان أزرقان ألوانهما كالليل الدامس أصواتهما كالرعد القاصف عيونهما كالشهب الثواقب أسنانهما كالرماح يسحبان بشعورهما على الأرض بيد كل واحد منهما مطرقة لو اجتمع الثقلان الجن و الإنس لم يقدروا على حملها يسألان الرجل عن ربه و عن نبيه و عن دينه". فقال عمر بن الخطاب: أيأتيانني و أنا ثابت كما أنا؟ قال نعم!! قال: فسأكفيكهما يا رسول الله، فقال صلى الله عليه و سلم: "و الذي بعثني بالحق نبيا لقد أخبرني جبريل أنهما يأتيانك فتقول أنت: و الله ربي فمن ربكما؟و محمد نبيي فمن نبيكما؟ و الإسلام ديني فما دينكما؟ فيقولان: واعجباه!! ما ندري نحن أرسلنا إليك. أم أنت أرسلت إلينا؟". أخرجه عبد الواحد بن محمد بن علي المقدسي في كتابه التبصير. 



عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمرة الأنصاري قال: حدثني أبي قال: كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في غزوة غزاها فأصاب الناس مخمصة فاستأذن الناس رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في نحر بعض ظهورهم، فهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يأذن لهم فقال عمر بن الخطاب: أرأيت يا رسول الله إذا نحرنا ظهرنا ثم لقينا عدونا غدا و نحن جياع رجال؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: "فما ترى يا عمر". قال: أرى أن تدعو الناس ببقايا أزو ادهم ثم تدعو فيها بالبركة، فإن الله عز وجل سيطعمنا بدعوتك إن شاء الله تعالى. قال: فجاءوا بما كان عندهم قال: من الناس من جاء بالحفنة من الطعام أو الحثية، ومنهم من جاء بمثل البيضة قال: فأمر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فوضع على ذلك الثوب، ثم دعا فيه بالبركة ثم تكلم بملء شاء الله عز وجل، ثم نادى في الجيش ثم أمرهم فأكلوا و أطعموا و ملؤوا بنيتهم و مزاودهم ثم دعا بركوة فوضعت بين يديه ثم دعا بشيء من ماء فصب فيها ثم مج فيها و تكلم بما شاء الله أن يتكلم به و أدخل كفيه فيها، فأقسم بالله رأيت أصابع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم تتفجر بينابيع الماء ثم أمر الناس فشربوا و ملؤوا قربهم و أدواتهم قال: ثم ضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حتى بدت نواجذه ثم قال: "أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له و أشهد أن محمدا عبده و رسوله، لا يلقى بها أحد حتى دخل الجنة".متفق على صحته.



عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :"ينادي مناد يوم القيامة: أين الفاروق فيؤتى به فيقول الله: مرحبا بك يا أبا حفص، هذا كتابك إن شئت فاقرأه و إن شئت فلا، فقد غفرت لك، ويقول الإسلام: يا رب هذا عمر أعزني في دار الدنيا فأعزه في عرصات القيامة، فعند ذلك يحمل على ناقة من نور ثم يكسى حلتين لو نشرت إحداهما لغطت الخلائق، ثم يسير في يديه سبعون ألف لواء، ثم ينادي مناد يا أهل الموقف هذا عمر فاعرفوه". 





رحمك الله ياعمر ... حكمت فعدلت .. فأمنت .. فنمت

----------


## اسامة يس

الأخت الفاضلة بنت مصر جزاك الله خيرا على موضوعك السخي عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ...

موضوع رائع ولعلنا نجعل عمر لنا قدوه ...........

مع خالص تحياتي ...

----------


## بنت مصر

أهلا اخي الغالي اسامة 
ازيك وايه اخبارك .؟؟

الف شكر يا اسامة على مرورك وتشجيعك 
جزاك الله كل الخير  وأسأله تعالى ان يتقبل دعائك


بسنت

----------


## latifa

موضوع شائق

----------


## بنت مصر

اشكرك يا لطيفة على المرور 
جزاك الله خيرا  :: 


بسنت

----------

